# Mid-cycle bloating and back pain after failed IVF



## crazycatlady (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi ladies
I've not been on here for aages - but I need to check something. We did 2 IVFs last year - one in June/ July and one in Nov/ Dec - both negative. We can't afford to do another one so that's it for us now but we do have a 3 year old DD so can't complain really! although I am very sad about not being able to give her a sibling.  Anyway, I've now had 4 AFs since the BFN in December and with every cycle at around CD10 I have suddenly swelled up to around 5/6 months pregnant looking and got abdominal pain that spreads to my back, making it painful to stand up straight or move. This lasts for around a week then subsides. I assume it is my ovaries still being a bit oversensitive (got around 20 eggs last time) but I thought it should have settled down by now. The pain is bad and I am sick of being congratulated on my non-existent pregnancy! I wasn't going to have a follow-up appointment as we're not cycling again but have just booked one because of this. Has anyone else had this? It never happened to me before. I'm a bit worried...


----------

